# Best Choice for PC Replacement for Internet Browsing and Email Use



## u2slow (Feb 9, 2012)

Install a new SSD and carry on.


----------



## shelzmike (Feb 9, 2012)

Laptop or desktop?



Kemper100 said:


> Are there any manufactures better that others are are they all basically the same?


The answer to this is yes and no. For the most part, every manufacturer has lower end and higher end models. Not too much difference when comparing lower end models of manufacturers and high end models. That being said, and risking contradicting myself here, I'd absolutely steer clear of Lenovo, even the higher end models. I have a very high end Lenovo laptop and it's probably the worst in materials quality PC I have ever owned. 

I'd say look for something with the same specs you have now if it was working for you, which is PLENTY for email and web browsing (and then some). I'd stay away from models from places like Walmart as they are the plastic-y low end models. They may have decent specs, but use much lower quality materials in the builds. 

I have been in IT Infrastructure for nearly 20 years and for what it is worth, I generally prefer HP and Dell (but only their mid-range to upper range models). Best thing to do, find a model that is a couple of years old that you like and get one from a high rated seller on Ebay. Stay away from outlet stores on Ebay and look for individual sellers who are selling their old personal laptops. This is almost what I and my family always do.


----------



## shelzmike (Feb 9, 2012)

u2slow said:


> Install a new SSD and carry on.


Yes, and this too. If what you had worked for you, as I mentioned, and the only issue is the hard drive, no need to fork over for a new PC as you won't really gain too much from it.


----------



## user_12345a (Nov 23, 2014)

> Intel Core i5 - 2500 CPU 3.30 GHz
> RAM 16.0 GB
> 64 bit
> Window10


This is already a powerful system and getting something new won't make a difference for what you do. Just get a new hard drive or ssd.


----------



## anyacolo (Oct 3, 2016)

Kemper100 said:


> Thinking of replacing my PC just because it's getting older and the disk drive isn't functioning anymore and instead of replacing it why not replace the whole PC.
> 
> All I really use my PC for is internet and email use.
> 
> ...


for the usage you describe, that PC is actually overkill, it is more than sufficient,

buy a new drive and reinstall windows,

its easy,

are you sure the drive is the problem?


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Totally agree with replace the drive or buy an SSD. An i5 is worth the cost of a new $50 drive. Assuming it is not a laptop it is 4 screws and 2 cables once you get the case open.


----------



## diyorpay (Sep 21, 2010)

You didn't specify if your present unit is a desktop or a laptop. Specs are good.
A solid state upgrade drive is opinion here as long as no other issues.
If current drive is not electrically dead, a linux boot cd may let you recover any old files and licenses.
Downloading an image of current version of Win10 is fairly easy.
Stay with a reputable name for a solid state drive. Prices keep dropping.


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

He didn't say which Generation i5 CPU he has. I think we're on Gen.10 now.
The Intel Core i5 - 2500 CPU 3.30 GHz was released around 2010.
While I agree that an SSD will increase the Speed of the PC a lot, other Factors come to play.
We're talking about a 9-10 year old computer here.
I'd check the Motherboard for swollen capacitors, check the voltage on the PSU, etc before dumping any more money into it.
But hey, he can use the new SSD on any other machine later on.


----------



## Kemper100 (Sep 16, 2017)

To be clear I'm talking about the computer DVD reader drive is not functioning not he hard drive.


----------



## diyorpay (Sep 21, 2010)

OK then, that's different.
Maybe take a look at a new way to check out your rig. Extended Godmode does what Control Panel does but puts it in one place. Microsoft is considering using something similar.






Extended GodMode







www.wintools.info





Download is at the bottom of that page.

Maybe get that optical drive restarted. Old way was thru Device Manager. Unless motor burned out.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Kemper100 said:


> To be clear I'm talking about the computer DVD reader drive is not functioning not he hard drive.


That's even better. Same work to install and lower cost: CD Burners, DVD Burners | Newegg


----------



## Kemper100 (Sep 16, 2017)

diyorpay said:


> OK then, that's different.
> Maybe take a look at a new way to check out your rig. Extended Godmode does what Control Panel does but puts it in one place. Microsoft is considering using something similar.
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not a IT guys so I need some guidance but I downloaded the software and ran "Device Manager" for the DVD / CD ROM drives and says "This device is working properly" but when I slip a DVD in the drive and the LED green light lights up like it's reading it none of my players open and none of them read, they see it but it doesn't open with any of the player I have.


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

Just buy a new Drive, they are less than $20.
They do go bad, for no apparent Reason.
Sometimes I try to flash the Firmware on them to revive, but mostly fails.


----------



## diyorpay (Sep 21, 2010)

see advice to BigJim









Windows 10, No DVD Player


...VLC is amazing, never had a problem. Here's a hint: To get VLC working, download it from VideoLan, and once it’s installed, open the program. Assuming you have your DVD inserted, click on Media > Open Disc then just sit back and enjoy your DVDs. Win 10 may not assign VLC to be your DVD player...




www.diychatroom.com


----------



## diyorpay (Sep 21, 2010)

Here's the part that was pertinent:

diyorpay said:
As a computer administrator, get to device manager thru menu or Control Panel.
Find DVD player and delete it.
Reboot.
Win10 will reinstall player in device list and may find proper drivers. Otherwise will reinstall itself with old drivers.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Kemper100 said:


> I'm not a IT guys so I need some guidance but I downloaded the software and ran "Device Manager" for the DVD / CD ROM drives and says "This device is working properly" but when I slip a DVD in the drive and the LED green light lights up like it's reading it none of my players open and none of them read, they see it but it doesn't open with any of the player I have.


Same thing happened to me.

Reason: Windows 10 does not include a DVD player. After inserting a data or music cd to verify drive is really working, try downloading one of the free DVD player apps for win10.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Windows Media Player doesn't play DVDs for you?


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

huesmann said:


> Windows Media Player doesn't play DVDs for you?



Nope. It sure does not. Win10 latest release (as of yesterday).


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

i buy refurbs. my last one started acting up, and it was older. so i just got another refurb. 
look on ebay for what you think you want, then google search that model and find it lots cheaper than on ebay, quite possibly from the same seller.


----------



## Kemper100 (Sep 16, 2017)

Colbyt said:


> Same thing happened to me.
> 
> Reason: Windows 10 does not include a DVD player. After inserting a data or music cd to verify drive is really working, try downloading one of the free DVD player apps for win10.


I've downloaded a few plus the ones that I already use (VLC & Windows Media Player) none function correctly.


----------



## Kemper100 (Sep 16, 2017)

huesmann said:


> Windows Media Player doesn't play DVDs for you?


Not the DVD drive on my hard drive yes.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Huh, you're right. No WMP.

VLC works fine for me to play DVDs.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Kemper100 said:


> I've downloaded a few plus the ones that I already use (VLC & Windows Media Player) none function correctly.


Nero should work. It does on mine but it is 8 bucks per year. I never paid so it loads the media with a mask but it does work. You can test it for free.


----------



## diyorpay (Sep 21, 2010)

I would still try to delete hardware in Device Manager then reboot.
Alternately, maybe the free player from MS Get DVD Player - FREE - Microsoft Store
Some Nero players including free CD & DVD


----------



## vandamme (Aug 19, 2016)

Kemper100 said:


> To be clear I'm talking about the computer DVD reader drive is not functioning not he hard drive.


It might just be dusty. Sometimes you can clean the dust off the lens with a swab and alcohol. Sometimes the laser is dead, if it's been used a lot. You can replace it, or plug in an external drive.


----------



## stanstr (Feb 19, 2012)

Just because it's getting old is a lousy reason to get another. Lousy, but understandable. Your system is pretty good for email and browsing. The only spec I don't like is the i5 is only 2nd generation, and Intel is now on the 11th generation - putting your system at about 8 or 9 years old. 

Replacing your problem drive with a SSD will give you a big boost in speed and performance. Add a new rotating drive for data if you need storage (documents, pictures and so on).

Look at PCPartsPicker.com for the SSD (or any other PC components).
_
(PCPartPicker is a comparison shopping site that lets users to compare prices and compatibility of computer components on different retailers. If you're building a new PC, you can pick components you need and it will tell you if they work together - with pricing and pricing history and where it's available for what price. Go to System Builder > Storage. On the right column, tick the SSD box (it gives a choice of 2587 SSDs). Today the Samsung 860 EVO & PRO are of the best most reliable available, with 500Gig for about $50.)_


----------



## Kemper100 (Sep 16, 2017)

stanstr said:


> Just because it's getting old is a lousy reason to get another. Lousy, but understandable. Your system is pretty good for email and browsing. The only spec I don't like is the i5 is only 2nd generation, and Intel is now on the 11th generation - putting your system at about 8 or 9 years old.
> 
> Replacing your problem drive with a SSD will give you a big boost in speed and performance. Add a new rotating drive for data if you need storage (documents, pictures and so on).
> 
> ...


Thanks for the very detailed reply. Are these SSD's pretty knucklehead friendly. I mean what are the steps to replace the hard drive?


----------



## Kemper100 (Sep 16, 2017)

Colbyt said:


> Nero should work. It does on mine but it is 8 bucks per year. I never paid so it loads the media with a mask but it does work. You can test it for free.


Nero is asking for $9.99. I hate to pay for it if it doesn't work. Is there a free trial version to try?


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Kemper100 said:


> Thanks for the very detailed reply. Are these SSD's pretty knucklehead friendly. I mean what are the steps to replace the hard drive?


An SSD installs just like a hard drive. Depending what brand SSD you buy, you may need to use a different s/w package to clone your original drive, but pretty much any major SSD manufacturer will include or reference software that will work to do that task.


Kemper100 said:


> Nero is asking for $9.99. I hate to pay for it if it doesn't work. Is there a free trial version to try?


Why are you people talking about paid apps? Unless you also need to burn DVDs, just install VLC.


----------



## Kemper100 (Sep 16, 2017)

huesmann said:


> An SSD installs just like a hard drive. Depending what brand SSD you buy, you may need to use a different s/w package to clone your original drive, but pretty much any major SSD manufacturer will include or reference software that will work to do that task.
> 
> Why are you people talking about paid apps? Unless you also need to burn DVDs, just install VLC.


I use to love VLC until about a year ago then it started playing everything at a audio higher pitch sounding like Alvin and the Chipmunks, the video is normal speed but the audio pitch is higher.


----------



## stanstr (Feb 19, 2012)

The first SSD I bought came with a USB drive adapter and software for cloning the drive, a crippled version of Acronis set up to only clone your HDD to the USB drive. Clone and then replace old drive with the SSD and it just works. I also got a bonus USB drive housing. 
The most recent time I did this was with a Samsung EVO, and it came with Samsung's Data Migration software, here. Also, read up on drive leveling and over-provisioning & here, which can make a SSD last much much longer than any HDD.


----------

